# Favorite 4x4



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Whats everyones favorite 4x4 truck if you have one post a pic


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

most definetly the Chevy Silverado and GMC Sierra.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i live dodge rams, or tundras....there great looking trucks, there are also the trucks above that i wouldn't mind. it is more about the price of the price and the looks, i only really truck i don't like is ford trucks.....


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

The Mighty Z71


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

toyota tacomas as you can tell by my name


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

your mom :wink:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

b18intega said:


> your mom :wink:


Was that the best you could do b18intega? a stupid comment like that? or are you just mad because you have to take your Honda Civic to the shop everyday??? Don't come on a thread like this and post s**t like that.

:zip: it


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Toyota and Dodge myself. 
I have had 3 Toys and I got a Dodge now, I love the size and power of my Ram but, I do miss my Toy. :wink:


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

My 1995 Ford F-350 460 cu.










And my 2006 F-350 Super Duty Turbo Deisel


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Was that the best you could do b18intega? a stupid comment like that? or are you just mad because you have to take your Honda Civic to the shop everyday??? Don't come on a thread like this and post s**t like that.
> 
> :zip: it


honda civics are nice, they cost a bunch and save a bunch of gas 
what is your problem anyway? y every thing you say have to be negative?


----------



## sdb777 (Nov 22, 2006)

Does it have to be a "truck"? All 4x4 are judged against the Jeep anyway. After all, Jeep has been built by every manufacturer in the USA....so it has to be the best!



Scott (95 YJ, 11" lift rolling on 36's) B


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> toyota tacomas as you can tell by my name


dont forget i also like tacomas though they dont perform well in the mudd though they do going up hills


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

armyboy said:


> honda civics are nice, they cost a bunch and save a bunch of gas
> what is your problem anyway? y every thing you say have to be negative?


What's my problem? did you not see what he posted? "your mom"!!!!!! thats stupid! and we don't need something so ignorant posted like that. Why do you always have to bring yourself into an arguement when you obviously have no idea on what's going on?


And Honda Civics do not cost a bunch.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

My dodge Truck










Sorry for the small pic.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

post wat ever 4x4 u all like


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> What's my problem? did you not see what he posted? "your mom"!!!!!! thats stupid! and we don't need something so ignorant posted like that. Why do you always have to bring yourself into an arguement when you obviously have no idea on what's going on?
> 
> 
> And Honda Civics do not cost a bunch.


i still don't see y you have to always be critical on what people say? so what the said " your mom?" just ignore it! 
well i know a bit more then you think i do...... i bring myself into arguements because i like to stand up for people.....:wink:


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

Bowhunt4life said:


> dont forget i also like tacomas though they dont perform well in the mudd though they do going up hills


o well i dont really care about being in a ton of mud but like some once and a while is fun but from what i have been in them and stuff theydo good in the mud and i love them as a hunting truck and not bad on the gas milage too!!:wink:


----------



## englandn (Mar 23, 2008)

*ours*

heres our ford from last weekend (guess who got the job of washing it)


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

dont forget dodge ram 1500 even though theyre no so good on gas mileage


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

BowKil said:


> My 1995 Ford F-350 460 cu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now that is two sharp trucks


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

*Heres Mine*

Heres my 2001 Ford F150 4X4


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

the 2008 chevy cilverodo.


----------



## Redhead Hunter (Sep 30, 2007)

This is the truck i want when i am older... I only have about 2 years until i can drive!!


----------

